# Special Needs Bunny



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I keep seeing this ad for this poor partially paralyzed baby bunny and I'm wondering if I should take him in. Since he comes from food stock, he'll probably grow rather large which will probably exacerbate his problem, but I just can't stand the thought of him being culled when he's still holding on and seems to be adapting to his condition. Are there any diseases that I should be worried about with having him in the same room as my rats? Are buns easier to find a vet for than rats? I had rabbits as a kid and have really been wanting a pair, but this little guy really seems to need a home.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

I would assume the bunny would be fine with your rats but I am new to rats so not 100%.

As the owner of a special needs cat I say go for it. There is something special about these that aren't wanted. I have had a lot of fights including with my nieces elementary school teacher over my Huly. My niece came home upset as her teacher ruined her picture by making her draw a cat with 2 eyes (Huly only has 1). The teacher no matter how much the child tried to explain said no cats have 2 eyes. Long story short me and the teacher had a chat about Huly and Special Needs pet and the teacher was embarrassed.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I'm wondering if they might actually get along since the main threat from rabbits to smaller animals is their hind legs and obviously his don't work. It's just a bit concerning because the reason for his paralysis seems to have come from a boil that he was either born with or developed soon after birth. It apparently drained and went away, but his hind end was left paralyzed which could indicate a pretty nasty infection took place. I've been talking to his owner and they would really like to keep him, but explained the circumstances of why they can't (they're outdoor food rabbits, they have lots of other livestock and a new baby); considering all of this, I'm honestly surprised that they're even trying to find a new home for him since livestock is typically a prosper or die kind of thing. He's still a few weeks from weaned, so we'll see if he's still thriving when it comes time for rehoming. I think that weaning will be the tipping point if he's going to make it or not. We'll see I suppose.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

I wonder If the infection damaged his spine.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

That's what I'm thinking. It may have slowed the development or damaged what was already developed. Unfortunately, immune systems produce things that aren't very kind to cells whether they're ours or bacteria. I happen to do research in a lab that looks at the damage inflammation does to peripheral sensory neurons, so it's highly likely that inflammation from an infection damaged his nerves.


----------



## Huly (Mar 24, 2015)

I also wonder if over time as he matures will he heal and overcome it. I have seen cases like that in dogs etc where nerves were not damaged and eventually recovered. So many possibilities on this one.


----------

